# Light and short period, what do you think



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I took this from another thread, and instead of posting in their thread, I started my own

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 

I also have very short (3 days) and light (clot free) periods most months..


I also have had very short periods and very light for all months. All of my periods are regular. 
Does this mean anything that will make it hard to conceive, the short and light periods? We are TTC sometime in the future. I am in my 20's. I took BC for ten years straight and have not taken it for 1 full year this month, instead relying on natural family planning.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, by short I mean 2 days. Maybe three barely.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

The title of your thread caught my eye. I've had the same since I had my twins seven years ago.

These threads may help ease your fears:

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=981901

http://mothering.com/discussions/sho....php?t=1004475


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you for those links.







They were helpful. I guess I should just feel blessed for the length/flow and not worry about it until there is a point where I should worry. I wish I knew about NFP years ago, I sometimes worry about the damage from ten years of BC and what role that plays in my life/fertility now.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

This may help too...

you quoted ME

and Im pregnant right now







lol


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks! That is helpful to put my mind at ease.
Congrats to you btw!!!


----------

